# PSU dilemma?



## Sumer808 (Jan 21, 2012)

mothrboard Gigabyte ga G41m comb
psu -circle raw power 550 watt 
cpu intel e7500
gpu-xfx radeon 5670
use-gaming
should i change the psu or it is good ?


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Psu prob*

Read the sticky threads.


----------



## Sumer808 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Psu prob*

Crap i wasted 2600 fo circle 550 watt
I play games plz sugest a new one..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Psu prob*

^^ Budget for the new PSU?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Psu prob*

for current gpu, this psu is fine. but for anything higher that requires external power, you'll need to change it.


----------

